# 2020 Better Half Tour Mixed Team/ Couples Tournament Schedule



## BetterHalfBassin' (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi bass anglers! We changed things up a bit for the 2020 Better Half Tour. 3 Ohio tournaments, 3 New York. Total Weight Championship for both OH and NY, plus Points Championship (4 tournaments required). Still have our Record Breaker bonuses and two Big Bass spots for each tournament, too. LOTS of ways to win while having a fun day out on the water. Here is the schedule:
Saturday, May 9th - Lake Milton - Spring Fling
Saturday, June 20th - Chautauqua Lake - Chautauqua Clash
Saturday, July 25th - Chautauqua Lake - Weekend Getaway
Saturday, August 22nd - Mosquito Lake - Mosquito Bite
Saturday, September 12th - Chautauqua Lake - Smallie Social
Saturday, October 3rd - Portage Lakes - Fall Classic
$70 Entry, $10 Big Bass, $40 Yearly Team Membership.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

ramp 5/9?tbx elites are at pointview,same day.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

BASSINONE said:


> ramp 5/9?tbx elites are at pointview,same day.


They will give permits to up to three tournaments a day at Lake Milton it's a fact. No one can miss everyone else no matter who is first. Welcome to Ohio's crowded waterways! (sarcasm)


----------



## BetterHalfBassin' (Jan 11, 2020)

BASSINONE said:


> ramp 5/9?tbx elites are at pointview,same day.


Jersey St. ramp. Same thing happened last year. Out of my control, sorry


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm sure our club will be sharing lakes this year. If you do things correctly and get permits for your tournaments it is going to happen unfortunately.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Was not complaining,just wanted to know if both events were at the same ramp. I ran larger events for a few years, can't stop overlap. We have to many clubs, circuits for the small lakes we have here in Ohio. All well, fish on.....


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

When state parks give a permit for each ramp its bound to happen. Just have to go out and fish and try to play nice. In the end we are all out there doing something we love. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## BetterHalfBassin' (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks, y'all - we are a laid back group that definitely will play nice if we are on the same lake!


----------

